# Going to see BB!



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Two years ago I had tickets to FINALLY go see BB King for the first time in my life, but I got a stupid brain tumor, so I still have those unused tickets around the house here somewhere. Well, he's coming to Victoria in March again, and after an aggravatingly unsuccessful stretch on the ticket site, I phoned and left a message for someone at UVIC, who returned my call. Their phone and websites had backed up, but she was nice enough to get me set up with tickets on the phone, which my wife has officially bought me for Christmas! YAHOO! What else can I say? This is the best!
-Mikey


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Is this the one at the River Rock Casino? I was trying to figure out how to squeeze a vacation to B.C in March but not possible. No other dates in Canada as far as I know. You're going to see a Legend and you're going to love it. Btw, your Wife is a Keeper for that Christmas gift.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Yep, she's a keeper! She was long before BB King came along! The concert is at the University Centre Farquahar Auditorium at UVIC on Mar. 6th. When I was checking out the venue for you I noticed it is sold out already! No big surprise here!
-Mikey


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

First, shitty about that brain tumor. I know all about them.

K ~ Now that that is outta the way......that's great news on the BB front. I've seen him 3 times. The last time, this past summer he was 'off' though. Here's what I've seen in BB over the years..

First time was in the mid '90's and he was active, by that I mean able to stand and dance, ect. He put on an amazing show. His guitar however sounded too distorted. Robert Cray, who opened, had an amazing sound so BB's left me dissapointed but the show, and set list were great in a whole.

Second time BB was sitting down for the show, (early 2000's I think) and this time Lucille sounded GREAT. The sound, set list , show, band ect were top-notch. What a great night.

This past summer, I saw BB again and he was in a sad state.....forgot lyrics, hardly played his guitar. Played the same song twice, babbled on and on to the point even he forgot what he was talking about.....people were getting up and walking out!! Poor guy really showed his age. I'm hoping it was just an off night for the dude.....he is one of my fav's thats for sure.

Regardless you're gonna witness a legend!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

ThePass said:


> This past summer, I saw BB again and he was in a sad state.....forgot lyrics, hardly played his guitar. Played the same song twice, babbled on and on to the point even he forgot what he was talking about.....people were getting up and walking out!! Poor guy really showed his age. I'm hoping it was just an off night for the dude.....he is one of my fav's thats for sure.
> 
> Regardless you're gonna witness a legend!
> 
> Enjoy!!


Had the same experience with him in Calgary last fall... somewhat sad to see. However, he's still playing music, fans are still coming out to see him. I will say his band did a great job of keeping things rolling, anticipating what song was gonna happen next, etc. I can see where a year of touring in that band would give you a decade or two worth of experience.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Beach Bob said:


> Had the same experience with him in Calgary last fall... somewhat sad to see. However, he's still playing music, fans are still coming out to see him. I will say his band did a great job of keeping things rolling, anticipating what song was gonna happen next, etc. I can see where a year of touring in that band would give you a decade or two worth of experience.



100% right! His band were spot on.....so pro. BB, poor guy, just seemed so confused. He keep making references to his age, and contributing his ramblings to that.....I still love him though.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ThePass said:


> 100% right! His band were spot on.....so pro. BB, poor guy, just seemed so confused. He keep making references to his age, and contributing his ramblings to that.....I still love him though.


Age happens to all of us.
I saw him a couple of times years ago when he was younger and when concerts were still reasonably priced--those two concerts were among the best I've seen.
I'd say at least one of them in the top 5, if not both.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I saw him a couple of times at the QE and Orpheum in Vancouver but my sister in law trumps us all I think. She saw him up close when he played a 100 seat club in Ft St John when she was working with Treaty 8 in the 80s up there. How they got him to play that little club way up there, I'll never know. Lucky girl!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Last time I saw him was in early 90's In Ottawa. Put on a great show and band was fantastic. Stood in line with my LP to get him to autograph it. Sold the LP 15 years ago. DOH !!!!! Talk about stupid things you do.
Glad I got to see him.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

marcos said:


> Last time I saw him was in early 90's In Ottawa. Put on a great show and band was fantastic. Stood in line with my LP to get him to autograph it. Sold the LP 15 years ago. DOH !!!!! Talk about stupid things you do.
> Glad I got to see him.


WOW! Getting a guitar autographed by BB! I wonder if that is still an option...That would be the best!
-Mikey


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

When I saw him in the spring, there was a couple of people that guitars signed.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Beach Bob said:


> When I saw him in the spring, there was a couple of people that guitars signed.


A guitar signed a person?

Wow--I'd like to see that...

:smilie_flagge17:

(Yeah I know that's a typo...)


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I phoned the Artist and Audience Liaison person at the theatre, and she said that there is no autograph/meet and greet session planned for this concert. I'm taking a wild guess that that is too much for BB. He is getting on in years after all. Hope I am wrong about that, or just that the lady on the phone was misinformed. In any case, I have decided to take a pick guard off one of my Les Pauls along to the show just in case. I am still excited about the show!
-Mikey


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

When I saw him, he signed after the show, in fact he didn't get up from the chair in which he'd sat in for the whole show. So, the agent may be correct that there is no formal meet/greet, but I doubt she can stop all the fans from coming up to the stage afterwards. Enjoy the show and good luck getting the pick guard signed (I hope you remember to take a pen suitable with you)


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Yep, me an' my sharpie will be there! Thanks for the heads-up!
-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, last night was the night! I am so glad I got a chance to finally see him! The concert wasn't that long...it started with his excellent band playing a couple of songs, then BB came out on the stage to a huge ovation. He really only performed about 4 songs. The rest of the time he was chatting up the audience while his band played in the background, saying how much he loved being there and having us there, and talking stories and telling humorous anecdotes, sometimes losing his way and eventually getting back on track. He was SO CHARMING, I would like to have him as my grandfather. At the end of the show he sat on stage and threw gold chains of some sort (supplied by members of his band) to the ladies in the front row. I had brought my Les Paul pickguard and a sharpie, and it didn't look like I would get a chance to get it autographed, but I asked his nephew at the side of the stage anyway. He told me I might have a chance out by the bus, so I went out there, only to have my hopes dashed by the security guys as they sent me away. Who knows, if I might have hung around, I my have got my chance, but BB is getting old and I felt he deserves to have his space at his age, so I sadly left. At the end of the show he had been talking about having to leave before it was past his curfew, or he wouldn't get to come back again. Sad (and I don't mean to to be morbid), but I wonder if that may have been my last chance to see him, so I'm glad I went, autograph or not.
-Mikey


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

He's not quite the force of nature that he was back when I went to see him in the mid-70's, just after the Alive and Well album came out, but....he's BB, the king of the blues, and worth going to see him make "the face", even if he's only doing it to lean over and let a little air out.

I saw him headlining on a triple bill outdoor show with Bobby "Blue" Bland, and Mongo Santamaria. My friends and I were sure to get there early enough to get decent seats, and I was close enough to see the little Dymo label on the guitar headstock that read "My name is Lucille. I belong to B.B. King." (before the gear endorsement deals with Gibson). I don't know that it had the electricity of _Live at the Regal_, but he was shouting and wailing, and making more "face" than you can shake a stick at.

He's coming to close out Ottawa Bluesfest this year. I hope his health is good (for his age), and those who are less familiar with him find a reason to become more familiar with a lovely old man.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

I saw BB in 1978 while he was still able to stand up for the whole show, sing and play guitar like a mofo. I saw him again in the early 90's and he had just started his sitting down and playing 3 songs and yakking the the rest of show schtick. I a lot of people were quite disappointed. I don't think I even stayed for the whole show.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Would have loved to see BB in his prime. I did see him 3-4 times during his seated phase and a couple of the shows were pretty good. I gave up on him a few years ago after a particular boring show at Massey Hall.



OldGuitarPlayer said:


> I saw BB in 1978 while he was still able to stand up for the whole show, sing and play guitar like a mofo. I saw him again in the early 90's and he had just started his sitting down and playing 3 songs and yakking the the rest of show schtick. I a lot of people were quite disappointed. I don't think I even stayed for the whole show.


----------

